
The best city to start a company - irollboozers
http://kirillzubovsky.com/the-best-city-to-start-a-company/
======
edw519
_Forget "the best city", and find the right city for you._

TheRightCityForYou === WhereeverYoureAtRightNow

BuildingSomethingNow > (Thinking | Planning | Networking | ...)

------
sputknick
Location still matters simply because of the different networks. Location also
matters based on the type of business you are targeting. If you want to target
financial services you are much more likely to be successful in New York than
in Cleveland.

Also let me chime in with my recommendation. If you dont care about what
industry, or type of product you are delivering Washington DC is the best
place to build a business. Especially if you are a woman, minority, or veteran
(they all get preference in government contracting).

~~~
tannerc
So you're saying the best option for someone looking to start a business would
be to move to Washington DC and start something the government will want to
contract in?

If that's the case, I'm packing as you read this.

------
BrownBuffalo
Detroit - there has been a lot of local / regional incentives and because of
the mismanagement and disdane for the unions, it's offered up a strong sector
replacement - list of start-ups in the Motor City:
[http://www.growdetroit.com/detroit-startup-
list/](http://www.growdetroit.com/detroit-startup-list/)

------
bsirkia
I agree, all the metrics comparing best cities doesn't mean much if you don't
know a single person in those communities. What do you think of the advice to
live in-proximity (an hour or so of driving away) of the city with your
biggest network, but not necessarily right in the expensive part? I don't know
the San Fran satellite areas, but for NYC it would be living Jersey or out
near Long Island, where the rent is half or a quarter that of Manhattan but
still within striking distance to take meetings or go to networking events in
the city.

------
tannerc
While I agree wholeheartedly, I can't help but feel that investors still
cherish face-to-face availability over the occasional Skype or message
conversation. If funding is your business route, anyway.

The network impact on startup success is undoubtedly important, but so is
keeping investors happy. And where are all the big investors these days?

Besides, who would you trust more with your money: someone who you know is
available to physically run over and meet you at any instant, or someone half-
way across the world who can only talk when wifi is working?

------
carsongross
Sacramento, California, natch. Where all the cool kids are.

